# Need a new speaker for a Fender "75"



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

I am looking to replace the original 15" speaker in my 1980 Fender 75' amp.My tech assures me it is the speaker,she breaks up on accasions.Any suggestions for a replacement ?


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I did not know it had a 15" speaker??? I have a fender 75 and it has a 12" speaker.
Anyway,I would suggest one of the new Eminence speakers.They are really nice sounding.Or a Jensen C12N.Very Fendery.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

The Eminence legend 1518 is probably a good match for the original. 8 ohm 150 watt. Shouldn't be too expensive either.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> I did not know it had a 15" speaker??? I have a fender 75 and it has a 12" speaker.
> Anyway,I would suggest one of the new Eminence speakers.They are really nice sounding.Or a Jensen C12N.Very Fendery.


Fender obviously built them with the 12's and 15's,I have the 15" model.Is yours a combo or a Head and Cab?I bet the 12" is a bit more "Punchy" with nice Mids ?BTW mine is the combo and kicks fargin" Ass ! Thanks dude.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

that's cool,mine is a combo but it does not sound good at all.Some bonehead has modded the crap out of it.I will have to turn it into a Deluxe or Super Reverb to get some decent sound out of it.


www.claramps.com


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have been absolutely thrilled with lately Jensen Neo speakers. I have them in 2 different amps right now, including a 1968 Princeton Reverb. The fact that they are ridiculously light is a real bonus as well. Especially with a 15" speaker. It's a great way to cut down weight on amps.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*fENDER 75'*



Adicted to Tubes said:


> that's cool,mine is a combo but it does not sound good at all.Some bonehead has modded the crap out of it.I will have to turn it into a Deluxe or Super Reverb to get some decent sound out of it.
> 
> 
> www.claramps.com


Don't you just hate that when some BoneHead sticks thier dirty hands in a good amp and screws it up ?BTW,,Wanna make a TRADE ? I am looking for a smaller tube amp,(this thing is tooo heavy) I need something around the 15-30 watt area.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll trade you a Crate Powerblock and a pair of 6x9 Alpine car speakers in boxes...... KIDDING !!!!

Lenny ! Say it ain't so !! Don't trade away that gem of an amp you got....you'll be explaining that one to a therapist in a few years from now !!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

The words " Gem of an amp" don't mix with a fender 75.I have played good ones and they are lousy even untouched.If you think they are good amps,you have not heard a good amp yet!They were never popular for good reason.It's a shame because Rivera designed them and they have an interesting layout and features.They just don't sound good.IMHO.

www.claramps.com


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Well I've only played with it once over at his house and not at gigging volumes. With Lenny's Strat we happened to pull out some really nice sounds out of his stuff that night. IMHO of course. Also, IMHO, I HAVE heard (and own/owned) some great guitar amps....so maybe MHO doesn't agree with YHO....and that's cool with me....but have you heard Lenny's guitar playing thru his 75 in his living room ? His sounded GREAT ! IMHO.
If you feel they are lousy amps then maybe you haven't played with yours (or other 75's you've tried) enough or used guitars/pups they didn't particularly like.....or had a tube that wasn't robust enough....etc. etc....maybe the mods "some Bonehead" did to yours really messed it up.
But I'm certain you know that many ingredients go into a tone recipe......and maybe Lenny's fingers would sound good playing his guitar thru a Gorilla amp and Alpine 6x9's too. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Fender '75*

Thanks Kev !! How the hell are ya ?? I've never had any complaints whatsoever about the '75 ?!?!That amp will cut through the mix no problemo,mind you the dirty channel is nothing to write home about,but she can hold her own against Marshalls or Mesas'.She just plain Kicks Ass!! BTW,,It really was'nt P.Rivera that designed it , it was some other dude and i can't remember his name.Everybody thinks that it was Rivera but he only had a small part in the design,He was head of R/D with Fender at the time.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey boneman !

Things are going great over here ! We're gonna be the first band to play at The Fastlane on April 28th. Then we're booked for a shag on May 5 at the Polish Hall on Cumberland St. 
I liked playing thru your amp and loved it's openess. I have no doubt it can cut thru and can hang with some big boys. The dirty tones we dialed in with that pedal sounded great too ! 
It's all in using what you have and playing what sounds good with the tones ya get. Sorry to hear about your speaker troubles with it now but I'd just replace the speaker with an Eminence or look at getting your speaker repaired...but it'd probably be cheaper to replace it.

BTW ... it's Pete *L*
Kev is JSD GuitarShack... :rockon:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*speaker*

Must be the alzhiemers kicking in !I gotta come out and see you guys once and for all.I'll bet it's gonna be a GOOD SHOW DUDE !


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*new speaker*

I did'nt need a Speaker at all ! Just had to tighten up a few things... My licks !!!! just ****in' with ya's,,She did have a few loose screws that rattled abit(not unlike myself !) But I am still up for suggestions on a new Speaker .I've read that these also came with 12's in them..mmm I wonder how how that would sound ?Like I said ,I'm Open for some Ideas. BTW. this Amp is NO Slouch !Bone.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Lenny....

Glad to hear yer amp just needed a li'l TLC. 
Hope ta see you and the Mrs. at one of the shows ! Bring some friends !

:food-smiley-004:


----------

